# Advise needed if worth trying for Canada or any other country option ?



## aman.gupta77 (Sep 7, 2017)

I am estimating total low CRS points around 350-360. IT experience (Business Analyst/Managerial role)..I have masters’s from US with overall 15 years experience (includes 10 years US experience)

I have gone through the sites of different Provinces ... Ontario needs 400 points and rest Provinces are either closed or IT occupation not in demand list.

. NOCs 2171 (Information systems analysts and consultants) are in NSNP Demand occupation list. I have checked the NSNP site and as per the link Nova Scotia Demand: Express Entry | NSOI category B is closed currently.

Also I have checked the minimum points requirement is 67 and unfortunately I am getting 66 points (includes spouse 5 points for IELTS) with no points for "Arranged employment in Nova Scotia" and "Adaptability" . I am 40 years so less points due to age.

Even if category B opens, I don't think any chance with 66 points. Could you please advise if any other province I could check if I am missing something ?

I know this is forum for Canada but please let me know how and where to check any other country open with better chances of migration as myself and my spouse has both given IELTS recently so atleast thinking to put application in queue for if Canada almost zero chance.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Try Australia. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## aman.gupta77 (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks. Yes but I checked Australia already and not meeting the requirements as for IT...very high cut-off points...

Any others also please advise if any other country all together ?


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

*How about making your spouse the main applicant?*



aman.gupta77 said:


> I am estimating total low CRS points around 350-360. IT experience (Business Analyst/Managerial role)..I have masters’s from US with overall 15 years experience (includes 10 years US experience)
> 
> I have gone through the sites of different Provinces ... Ontario needs 400 points and rest Provinces are either closed or IT occupation not in demand list.
> 
> ...



How about making your spouse the main applicant?

Best of luck


----------



## aman.gupta77 (Sep 7, 2017)

Spouse option also I checked. She has not been doing job after marriage (10 years ago) so without work experience, I think no point applying


----------



## yusha78 (Nov 28, 2017)

Look for PNP at Ontario and Alberta as both are taking in alot of IT professionals.


----------



## aman.gupta77 (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks Yusha78 but Ontario needs 400 CRS points and I am getting low points

Does alberta has minimum points requirement ?


----------



## trycanada (Nov 30, 2017)

Did you try BC PNP? They have tech pilot PNP which is appealing. I am just starting my research, do not have that much information though.

I did not see anywhere in BC website that says they are closed for this year. I remember seeing that recently from ON.

0213 might be a good option for you.


----------



## aman.gupta77 (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks trycanada...will check it further


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

How about Germany?


----------

